# Changing Power Steering & Brake Fluid



## top_shelf (Jan 2, 2007)

I've done some searching on here for info on changing power steering and brake fluid on frontiers and didn't have any luck. The only thing I found somewhat related was a website for changing the fluids in a maxima. Is it as easy as just getting the old fluid out with a turkey baster and then adding the new fluid?


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

top_shelf said:


> I've done some searching on here for info on changing power steering and brake fluid on frontiers and didn't have any luck. The only thing I found somewhat related was a website for changing the fluids in a maxima. Is it as easy as just getting the old fluid out with a turkey baster and then adding the new fluid?


Flushing the brake fluid is more than emptying and refilling the master cylinder resevoir. You basically need to put fresh fluid in the master cylinder and open the bleed valve at each wheel cylinder and/or disk brake caliper (one at a time). Someone has to slowly apply the brakes to push fluid out of the line. You need to close the bleed valve before the end of the pedal stroke to avoid getting air in the line. You need to repeat this process until you see clean fluid coming from each bleeder valve. Unless you have a pressure bleeder this is a two man job and you have to be careful not to get air in the lines. If you want to flush the brake fluid I'd take the truck to a reputable brake shop (I don't enjoy fighting with the bleeder screws on my back). You're looking at about $40 to $50 for the job.

Steve


----------



## top_shelf (Jan 2, 2007)

azrocketman said:


> Flushing the brake fluid is more than emptying and refilling the master cylinder resevoir. You basically need to put fresh fluid in the master cylinder and open the bleed valve at each wheel cylinder and/or disk brake caliper (one at a time). Someone has to slowly apply the brakes to push fluid out of the line. You need to close the bleed valve before the end of the pedal stroke to avoid getting air in the line. You need to repeat this process until you see clean fluid coming from each bleeder valve. Unless you have a pressure bleeder this is a two man job and you have to be careful not to get air in the lines. If you want to flush the brake fluid I'd take the truck to a reputable brake shop (I don't enjoy fighting with the bleeder screws on my back). You're looking at about $40 to $50 for the job.
> 
> Steve


Thanks for the information. I just totally emptied the power steering reservoir and filled with new steering fluid. After reading your info I dont want to take a chance and get air in the lines so I will be getting an appt. tomorrow to take it in. Thanks again.

Jason


----------



## kkspeed (Jul 7, 2004)

Jason,

You can easily do both jobs yourself!

Don't waste your time or money taking it to a garage.

Why spend $50 to have your brake fluid changed when you can do it for under $7.00?


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

kkspeed said:


> Jason,
> 
> You can easily do both jobs yourself!
> 
> ...


You are right that flushing the brakes is not a technically difficult job but it's not a comfortable job (could be even more uncomfortable if Jason has to do the work outdoors in Indiana this time of year). It's worth it to me (and I suspect others) not to have to lay under the truck fussing with the bleeder screws at each wheel. This is a case where access to a lift and a power bleeder makes the job much easier and reduces risk.

Steve


----------



## kkspeed (Jul 7, 2004)

azrocketman said:


> You are right that flushing the brakes is not a technically difficult job but it's not a comfortable job (could be even more uncomfortable if Jason has to do the work outdoors in Indiana this time of year). It's worth it to me (and I suspect others) not to have to lay under the truck fussing with the bleeder screws at each wheel. This is a case where access to a lift and a power bleeder makes the job much easier and reduces risk.
> 
> Steve


I respect your opinion, but have never found the job difficult. You don't have to jack up the truck or take the wheels off to do it. Plus, it's a one-man job!
All it takes is two feet of soft, clear hose / tubing and a 20 oz. clear plastic soda bottle. Drill a hole in the cap and stick the hose through.

Suck out most of the old fluid from the resevoir, fill it up with new fluid, attach the bleeder bottle to the right rear bleeder, open it 1/2 a turn and pump the brakes slowly 10 times.
Refill the resevoir and repeat until the fluid is clean in the hose. Repeat the process on the Left Rear, Right Front and Left Front. When doing the front brakes, it helps to turn the wheels to full lock to expose the bleeder.

I live in Pennsylvania so I know about working in the cold.

I'm just trying to help a fellow Nissan Enthusiast maintain his Nissan and save a few dollars along the way.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

As for the power steering, you did not flush the entire thing.To do that, you need to take the low pressure line off of the steering box and allow the system to drain into a drain bucket.Cycle the steering wheel back and forth a few times to puke the rest of it out of the box.Now, replace the hose onto the box( low pressure line has a hose clamp, the hose is not crimped to the hose end like the high side) and fill with fresh fluid ( Dextron ATF works fine).Next, let the fluid percolate out some of the air and refill the resivoir. After that, start the engine, and c ycle the wheel back and forth full lock to full lock to bleed the system.Now, check the resivoir to be sure the fluid level is right and you're done. The biggest problem you may have with bleeding the brakes is the ABS system.You will need to deactivate it by unplugging the load compensator valve ( I think that's what it's called)under the middle of the truck.Now, another option would be to gravity bleed the system by losening the bleeder screw and letting the system drain until you get fresh fluid, then doing your final bleed with a vacuum or pressure bleeder, or a friend hitting the brakes-our choice.


----------



## top_shelf (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for everybodys help!


----------



## bspaeth (Dec 18, 2006)

*Power Steering Box 96 Maxima*

Could someone please advise where the power steering box is and how to identify it? thanks


----------

